# Hawkline or Bushhog



## dgc1 (Jun 28, 2014)

I going to look at two used bush hog's, there are in the same shape. The money is about the same. One is a Hawk an the other is a Bush Hog brand. I had heard of the bush hog brand but not the hawk. If I would need parts sometime for the hawk will I be able to get them?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd go with the "Bush Hog" hands down. Depending on the models, the "Hawk" might be built better but "Bush Hog" is way more mainstream!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree, the Hawkline was supposed to be a darn good mower, would mow anything! Unfortunately they seem to have gone out of business.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

pogobill said:


> I agree, the Hawkline was supposed to be a darn good mower, would mow anything! Unfortunately they seem to have gone out of business.


Built too well apparently huh?


----------

